# Anti-Masonic Sentiment in Middle East



## My Freemasonry (Mar 20, 2013)

The Middle East continues to be rife with anti-Masonic sentiment. King Abdullah of Jordan was interviewed this week in _The Atlantic_ and referred to the Muslim Brotherhood as a "Masonic cult".

And just ahead of President Obama's visit to Israel and Jordan, the official Palestinian Authority daily printed a pro-Hitler article that had the following quote:

_"Our history is replete with lies [incliuding] the lie about Al-Qaeda and the September 11 events, which asserted that Muslim terrorists committed it, and that it was not an internal American action by the Freemasons."_​And so it goes.

H/T to Eoghan Ballard

More...


----------



## Dhahranswa (Mar 20, 2013)

I am a PM of one of the Masonic Lodges in Saudi Arabia. My experience is most Saudi’s do not know anything about Masonry.  We did have a lodge raided and shut down but I honestly can’t say that was because it was a raid on Masons or it was a raid on a secret meeting.  I have heard that official the government is anti Masonic but pro Shriners -  Interesting.  Apparently the marketing of the good the Shrines do is recognized in all cultures.  I am now in Afghanistan andthe locals I have talked to have no idea what a Mason is.  I saw a knife for sale by an Afghan vendor witha square and compass on it and asked the merchant what it was – he had no clue.  The Governments of the Middle East might be Anti-Masonic but the people have no idea and just want to survive andmake a living for their families.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 21, 2013)

Very insightful responses! Naseer, in the USA, many people do not know who Masons are either. As a Mason myself, I've never been accused of supporting Israel but there are many conspiracy theorists who try to make Freemasonry look bad.

Many of our teachings do originate from the Old Testament, however we accept Brethren from all religions. Whether you're a Christian, Jew or Muslim, the door of Freemasonry is open to you. It's not about politics or religious beliefs that make a man a Mason, but what is within. We are not a religious organization, but a group of men from all backgrounds who desire to improve themselves and their communities. 

I welcome your participation on this site as you offer a unique perspective.


----------



## Walloush (Apr 4, 2013)

I am from The Middle East and I live in The Middle East also. I can't tell you that the majority or people have no clue what masonry is. In people's minds its mainly linked to Zionism which is why people are already against it .


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## widows son (Apr 4, 2013)

Bro. Bowden couldn't of said it better myself.


----------



## dizlwizl (May 21, 2013)

thebackman said:


> Ignorant people without wisdom easily turn against some religions, not knowing that every single creature is the piece from the God of Creation. What we think is right or wrong is same on the basis of creation. No other religions or systems are perfect. If the humans had one, there would have been perpetual peace on the earth.



My good sir, masonry is  not a religion. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## salman1223 (May 21, 2013)

I wanna become mason and I am from Mid East living in United States.. My family is against it even though my grandfather was a Freemason 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

